

Show HN: A/B testing baked into RequireJS - tonyhb
https://github.com/tonyhb/require-abtest

======
tonyhb
If you're still using RequireJS and not browserify I built this to help out
with A/B tesing.

Saves us from writing boilerplate JS code in our app — we just A/B test
different modules and functionality by adding "test!" in front of our
dependencies. Hopefully it can help you, too.

